
The DNC Hack Shows How We’ve Dropped the Ball on Cyberdefense - smacktoward
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/war_stories/2016/08/what_we_can_learn_from_the_cyberattack_on_the_dnc.html
======
SixSigma
> Russia’s hacking of the Democratic National Committee’s email, and of
> Hillary Clinton’s campaign files

So now it's being reported as a stone cold fact.

We've had these "facts" before in the Sony breach [1]

A fact never proven but still used as an excuse for Obama to use an executive
order to impose further sanctions on N. Korea.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sony_Pictures_Entertainment_ha...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sony_Pictures_Entertainment_hack#U.S._accusations_against_North_Korea)

